# Dmv



## mish (Sep 11, 2005)

*DMV*

*The following are a sampling of real answers received on exams given by the California Department of Transportation's driving school (Saturday Traffic School for moving violation offenders.)*



Q: Do you yield when a blind pedestrian is crossing the road?

A: What for? He can't see my license plate.


Q: Who has the right of way when four cars approach a four-way stop at the same time?

A: The pick up truck with the gun rack and the bumper sticker saying, "Guns don't kill people. I do."


Q: What are the important safety tips to remember when backing your car?

A: Always wear a condom.


Q: When driving through fog, what should you use?

A: Your car.


Q: How can you reduce the possibility of having an accident?

A: Be too ****-faced to find your keys.


Q: What problems would you face if you were arrested for drunk driving?

A: I'd probably lose my buzz a lot faster.


Q: What changes would occur in your lifestyle if you could no longer drive lawfully?

A: I would be forced to drive unlawfully.


Q: What are some points to remember when passing or being passed?

A: Make eye contact and wave "hello" if he/she is cute.


Q: What is the difference between a flashing red traffic light and a flashing yellow traffic light?

A: The color.


Q: How do you deal with heavy traffic?

A: Heavy psychedelics.


Q: What can you do to help ease a heavy traffic problem?

A: Carry loaded weapons.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 11, 2005)

hehe Im passing on..........


----------



## middie (Sep 11, 2005)

and i assume most of these people passed ?
scary


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 12, 2005)

Heres one on the Drivers Ed Test !


Ok you have a 4 way stop, And all of these vehicles get there at the same time and all want to go straight ahead. 1st vehicle is Police Car, 2nd vehicle is a Fire Truck, 3rd vehicle is a Ambulance, and 4th one is a Mail Truck.  Who has Right of Way? 













Mail Truck.... it is a Federal Vehicle and would have Right of Way over the other three! True Fact. 
I like this Topic ! Thank You!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 12, 2005)

Very good!  I'm sending it to my email friends.!


----------

